Ask HN: Is GitHub Down? - softvar
======
CWCorrea
No.

[https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/github.com.html](https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/github.com.html)

------
bem94
It's down for me (from the UK).

Edit: It's back up again a min later.

------
bifrost
Seems like its up to me, I'm on Sonic in San Francisco.

